# May Photo Contest Rules



## fender66 (May 3, 2012)

May Photo Contest Theme: "FUN On The Water"

Start taking your photos. We don't want to see pictures of anyone holding fish, but anything else, as long as it's "Fun and On the Water" is game. Let's remember to be creative, serious, or funny...just don't forget to enter.

PRIZES: Here is a pic of the remaining prizes. When the voting for each contest begins, I will use a random # generator to determine which of the prizes will be awarded for that month. As the year progresses, and the prizes dwindle, I might be adding new prizes to the stash so that it keeps it interesting.





*Good luck to all!*


Rules:

You must have made at least 4 posts during April 2012.

1) Post a photo that you've taken that is "Fun On the Water"
2) Photo may not be of you holding your trophy fish. IF you can take a photo of someone (not you) holding a fish, "Fun On the Water"...then I, and any other mods I choose will be the judge of it's eligibility.
3) Photo must be taken after May 1, 2012. (this is on an honor system guys....we're trusting you on this)
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) *One* entry per member. Please don't post multiple photos to the thread.
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand....you're cheating. :shock:
8) Clearly, You must be the one that took the photo.

Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

PLEASE POST YOUR PHOTOS HERE: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=25452

Start date: Thursday, May 3 2012
End date: Thursday, May 31st, 2012 (Midnight, or whenever I get around to it)

Rules subject to change.


----------

